# Can start ipw3945

## NeoRiddle

Hi!

I am having problems with ipw3945.

When I want to start it using ipw3945d script it throws this:

```
neobalam # /etc/init.d/ipw3945d start

 * Starting ipw3945d ...

chown: no se puede acceder a «/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd»: No existe el fichero o el directorio

chmod: no se puede acceder a «/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd»: No existe el fichero o el directorio

ipw3945d - regulatory daemon

Copyright (C) 2005-2006 Intel Corporation. All rights reserved.

version: 1.7.22

Daemon launched as pid 29116.  Exiting.
```

Then let's search those files:

```
neobalam # ls -ls /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd

ls: no se puede acceder a /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd: No existe el fichero o el directorio
```

If I try to load and unload 'ipw3945' module using modprobe, I get this:

```
neobalam # modprobe ipw3945

FATAL: Error inserting ipw3945 (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r6/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko): Invalid module format

 * Starting ipw3945d ...

chown: no se puede acceder a «/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd»: No existe el fichero o el directorio

chmod: no se puede acceder a «/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd»: No existe el fichero o el directorio

ipw3945d - regulatory daemon

Copyright (C) 2005-2006 Intel Corporation. All rights reserved.

version: 1.7.22

Daemon launched as pid 29279.  Exiting.                                                                           [ ok ]

neobalam # modprobe -r ipw3945

 * Stopping ipw3945d ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

neobalam #
```

I have all ipw3945 packages installed:

```
neobalam # emerge -p net-wireless/ipw3945 net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode net-wireless/ipw3945d

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode-1.14.2

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ipw3945d-1.7.22-r5

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2-r1
```

What can I do?

Please help me!

Thank you!

----------

## skwang

This isn't a solution, but ipw3945 is depreciated in favor of iwl3945.  See if your hardware can support iwl3945 and try upgrading.  You'll need to uninstall the three ipw3945 packages you listed, and install 

```
net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode
```

The iwl3945 drivers are in the latest kernel (gentoo-sources).  They are under:

```

Device Drivers

    Network device support

        Wireless LAN

            Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection  (aka CONFIG_IWL3945)

```

----------

## d2_racing

If you need help to migrate from ipw3945 to iwl3945, we can help you with that too  :Razz: 

----------

## NeoRiddle

ok, please help me!

Now my lspci shows this info for my wireless:

```
0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1020

        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 17

        Memory at efdff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

                UESta:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSVoil-

                UEMsk:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                UESvrt: DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP+ BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

                AERCap: First Error Pointer: 14, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 47-49-e0-ff-ff-02-13-00

        Kernel driver in use: iwl3945

        Kernel modules: ipw3945
```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, first you will post this :

```

# equery list ipw

```

You will have 3 packages I think :

```

# emerge -pCv ipw3945 ipw3945d ipw3945-ucode

```

After that, can you post this :

```

# /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

Now delete the entry that contain ipw3945.

Reboot your box.

Now : 

Make sure that the module iwl3945 is enable inside your kernel. If not, then recompile your kernel and reboot.

Now run this :

```

# emerge -av iwl3945-ucode

```

If your kernel is good, then post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

# cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la

```

----------

## d2_racing

For your kernel, you should have this :

```

# Wireless LAN

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLCORE=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_DEBUG=y

```

For the record, you should post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i iwl

# cat .config | grep -i kill

# cat .config | grep -i 802

```

----------

## NeoRiddle

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> For your kernel, you should have this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # Wireless LAN
> ...

 

If you can see below at 'iwl' cat output. I don't have all these option listed.

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> For the record, you should post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cd /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

At this moment I have this cat outputs:

```
neobalam  # cat .config | grep -i "iwl"

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

CONFIG_IWL3945=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_QOS=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

# CONFIG_IWL3945_DEBUG is not set

```

```
neobalam  # cat .config | grep -i "kill"

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

```

```
neobalam  # cat .config | grep -i "802"

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_SIMPLE is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_NONE is not set

# build the algorithm into mac80211.

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_SIMPLE is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_PACKET_ALIGNMENT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y
```

----------

## NeoRiddle

Then whe I reboot, at startup there throws these messages:

```
...

 * Populations /dev with existing devices through uevents

waiting for uevents to e processed.

UDEV: Your system has problems assigning persisting names

to these network interfaces: wlan0_rename

...
```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

----------

## NeoRiddle

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 
> ...

 

Yes I can, Here you have:

```
neobalam  # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program, probably run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x170c (b44)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:15:c5:42:b2:91", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x1180:0x0832 (ohci1394)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="38:4f:c0:00:35:d6:4d:41", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (ipw3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:13:02:e0:49:47", NAME="eth2"

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you need to delete these lines and reboot your box :

```

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x170c (b44)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:15:c5:42:b2:91", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x1180:0x0832 (ohci1394)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="38:4f:c0:00:35:d6:4d:41", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (ipw3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:13:02:e0:49:47", NAME="eth2" 

```

After your reboot, plz post again the content of your file.

You see, the ipw3945 is attach to eth2.

----------

## NeoRiddle

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, you need to delete these lines and reboot your box :
> 
> ```
> 
> # PCI device 0x14e4:0x170c (b44)
> ...

 

Here you have again...

This is the file after reboot:

```
neobalam # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x170c (b44)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:15:c5:42:b2:91", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (iwl3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:13:02:e0:49:47", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

```

----------

## d2_racing

Now we speak  :Razz: 

Can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

```

If everything is good, then you will see your Acces Point  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

# cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la 

```

----------

## NeoRiddle

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cat /etc/conf.d/net
> ...

 

Here you have:

```
neobalam # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#########################################################

# Wireless Device

#########################################################

modules_eth2=( "iwconfig" )

```

Then, I don't use wpa_suplicant, I use wireless-tools.

```
neobalam # dmesg | grep -i iwl

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.23kds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

```

and 

```
neobalam neoriddle # cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la

total 458

drwxr-xr-x   2 root      root       2960 abr 25 16:53 .

drwxr-xr-x 120 neoriddle neoriddle  7736 abr 26 20:13 ..

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1337 ago 17  2008 915resolution

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        811 oct 15  2007 acpid

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       6557 dic 18 19:01 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1204 feb 11 19:21 amuled

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       3790 abr 25 01:12 apache2

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1136 ago 28  2008 auditd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1311 mar  8 00:19 bluetooth

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       3661 feb 20  2008 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1188 feb 20  2008 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       3226 feb 20  2008 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       3054 feb 20  2008 clock

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1429 feb 20  2008 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        540 feb 15 18:23 consolekit

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        927 dic 21  2007 cpufrequtils

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1729 dic  1 16:55 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        286 abr 18 22:31 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1152 oct 12  2008 dbus

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root      root         21 feb 20  2008 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        620 abr 28  2008 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        458 mar  2  2008 dhcdbd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1989 jun 29  2008 dhcpd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        736 jun 29  2008 dhcrelay

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        660 dic  7 12:20 dmcrypt

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        547 abr 28  2008 dmeventd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        998 ago 12  2007 dnsextd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        993 ene 26 13:27 esound

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        726 oct 15  2008 fancontrol

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root      root         23 feb 20  2008 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        756 abr  7 02:57 fuse

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        502 ene  5 18:07 gem_server

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        741 abr 16 17:14 git-daemon

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        951 ene 18 04:42 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1111 abr 14 17:37 hald

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       5606 feb 20  2008 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        543 dic 27  2007 hddtemp

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       3407 mar 29  2008 hdparm

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       2580 mar 14  2008 hibernate-cleanup

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        433 feb 20  2008 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        464 oct  5  2008 hsqldb

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       2570 abr  3  2008 ip6tables

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       2570 abr  3  2008 iptables

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1874 feb 20  2008 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        742 abr 15 21:05 kismet

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        584 abr 22 19:44 klive

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        970 abr 14 22:44 laptop_mode

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1442 ene  8 13:42 lighttpd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       2457 oct 15  2008 lm_sensors

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        620 feb 20  2008 local

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       2088 feb 20  2008 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        845 ago 12  2007 mdnsd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1247 ago 12  2007 mDNSResponderPosix

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        687 abr  9 00:20 mit-krb5kadmind

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        656 abr  9 00:20 mit-krb5kdc

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       2947 feb 20  2008 modules

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root      10661 ago 14  2007 mysql

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       6632 ago 14  2007 mysqlmanager

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        557 jul 18  2007 nas

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root      root          6 feb 20  2008 net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root      root          6 jul 18  2007 net.eth2 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root      30696 feb 20  2008 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       3311 feb 20  2008 netmount

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root      root          5 nov 19  2007 nmbd -> samba

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1566 mar  8 19:57 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        670 feb 20  2008 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        591 jul 16  2007 openct

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1488 mar  2  2008 openvpn

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1871 feb  6 03:09 pciparm

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       2244 dic 19  2007 pcmcia

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        485 mar  2  2008 pcscd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1477 mar 13 21:50 pg_autovacuum

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        390 ene  1 19:51 portagexsd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1427 mar 13 21:50 postgresql

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        538 ago 28  2008 pwcheck

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        569 may 29  2008 pydoc-2.4

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        666 abr 19 16:35 pydoc-2.5

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        304 dic 21  2007 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        276 feb 20  2008 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        558 feb 11 18:51 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root      root         23 feb 20  2008 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1136 oct 22  2007 samba

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        525 ago 28  2008 saslauthd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        708 oct 15  2008 sensord

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        582 dic 19  2007 serial

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        385 dic 21  2007 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        584 ago 28  2008 slapd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       2309 jul 22  2007 slpd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        494 ago 28  2008 slurpd

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root      root          5 nov 19  2007 smbd -> samba

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        706 nov 27 21:58 snmpd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        557 nov 27 21:58 snmptrapd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1398 ene  8 13:42 spawn-fcgi

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       2202 abr 15 21:13 squid

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       2114 abr  3 21:18 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        817 feb 15 18:20 svnserve

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        440 dic  4 19:16 syndaemon

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1894 ene 26 13:28 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        545 ago 25  2008 twistd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        508 abr 18 22:15 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        942 feb 20  2008 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        913 nov  2 17:54 vboxwebsrv

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        530 ago  7  2007 vixie-cron

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       1993 mar  2  2008 vpnc

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root      root          5 nov 19  2007 winbind -> samba

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root       5210 abr  7 00:06 xdm

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root      root        868 sep  8  2007 xinetd

```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, you need to run this :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# rm net.eth2

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

```

After that, post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## NeoRiddle

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ok, you need to run this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cd /etc/init.d
> ...

 

Here you have:

```
neobalam init.d # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:c5:42:b2:91

          inet addr:192.168.1.64  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:c5ff:fe42:b291/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:42666 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:41088 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:23590523 (22.4 MiB)  TX bytes:6684100 (6.3 MiB)

          Interrupt:17

ip6tnl0   Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          NOARP  MTU:1460  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:5568 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5568 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:3800196 (3.6 MiB)  TX bytes:3800196 (3.6 MiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

tunl0     Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:02:e0:49:47

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-13-02-E0-49-47-65-74-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```
neobalam init.d # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

ip6tnl0   no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=0 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

```
neobalam init.d # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

tunl0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

ip6tnl0   Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you post this :

```

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## NeoRiddle

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ok, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # ifconfig wlan0 up
> ...

 

Here you have:

```
neobalam init.d # ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No existe el dispositivo

```

and:

```
neobalam init.d # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

tunl0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

ip6tnl0   Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

----------

## d2_racing

That's weird, can you reboot your box and post this :

```

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwconfig

# ifconfig -a

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## NeoRiddle

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> That's weird, can you reboot your box and post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # ifconfig wlan0 up
> ...

 

Ok here you have:

```
neobalam  # ifconfig wlan0 up

neobalam  #

```

```
neobalam  # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

ip6tnl0   no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.457 GHz  Cell: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=off

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

```
neobalam # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:c5:42:b2:91

          inet addr:192.168.23.88  Bcast:192.168.23.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:c5ff:fe42:b291/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:73570 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12525 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:18351873 (17.5 MiB)  TX bytes:2547037 (2.4 MiB)

          Interrupt:17

ip6tnl0   Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          NOARP  MTU:1460  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:12061 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12061 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:2543168 (2.4 MiB)  TX bytes:2543168 (2.4 MiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

tunl0     Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:02:e0:49:47

          inet6 addr: fe80::213:2ff:fee0:4947/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:154 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:20787 (20.2 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-13-02-E0-49-47-65-74-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```
neobalam  # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

tunl0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

ip6tnl0   Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Input/output error

```

```
neobalam  # dmesg | grep -i iwl

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.23kds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

```

```
neobalam neoriddle # dmesg | tail

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

b44: eth0: powering down PHY

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0c:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:0c:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

And other little detail is that, the leds that blink when wireless or bluetooth works, don't blink anymore!

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# uname -a

# equery list iwl

```

----------

## NeoRiddle

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # uname -a
> ...

 

No, Wait!!!!!!!

It's working!!!!!

Wireless is working but leds doesn't!

And another questions?

Which one is better? 'wireless-tools' or 'wpa_suplicant'

----------

